
Dad Arrested for Taking Daughter’s Phone as Punishment - jrs235
https://www.yahoo.com/parenting/dad-arrested-for-taking-daughters-phone-as-171354368.html
======
jrs235
I think this story goes along with the narrative of the state (and government
officials) abusing their power and having unlimited resources at its disposal
to inflict pain on anyone who wishes to challenge them. There was a story
about how its really difficult for anyone to get a fair trial when the
government can just break you financially.[1]

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/allenstjohn/2016/01/24/the-40hr-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/allenstjohn/2016/01/24/the-40hr-
defense-lawyer-making-a-murder-attorney-dean-strang-discusses-the-economics-
of-innocence/#3c3964e2ca18)

